
Find, grep, sed, and awk. - duck
http://wilsonericn.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/find-grep-sed-and-awk/
======
ColinWright
An excellent summary. There are a few things I think are errors, but none that
are real problems. For example ...

Slide 15: probably should be "sort -n" and not just sort, because you probably
want things in numerical order.

Slide 22: that's find within 15 minutes, not 1 minute.

But overall, nice one.

